# Bass and Buck Masters?



## granfire (Mar 31, 2011)

I just followed 3 trucks down the road, each pulling a bass boat. Up the road is the river, known to hold big Bass fishing tournaments on a regular basis. 

And it dawned on me that somehow I am completely out of the loop of things. Granted I don't get to cross the bridge much anymore, or pass the motel a lot of the anglers stay ay, but I used to catch more of the TV coverage than I do now. I don't see much fishing anymore.

Same for those hunting shows. Maybe it's because my Brother-in-law has not competed in a Buck masters tournament in years. He used to win those on a regular basis 15/20 years ago (damn, time flies)


----------



## fyn5000 (Apr 2, 2011)

I guess the fishing tournament circuit has some big money in it.  A few years ago when I was in Denver for conference at the USGS, I met a fellow at the complimentary breakfast at the hotel who was a sales rep for a company that made special trailers for people attending fishing tournaments.  Those trailers have things like special storage closets for rods and reels and other equipment and work benches to set up or repair their fishing tackle.  I sort of compared it to the transport rigs that Indycars/sportscar teams use at the races and he said yes they were sometime like that.  Up to that point I had no clue how sophisticated some of those tournaments were,  I just thought people pulled up, jumped out and went fishing.

Fyn


----------



## granfire (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh, yes, there is some good money to be made. And most of these guys and gals can't think of a better way to spend a day than to sit on that boat in the middle of the river and beat the water to a bloody foam!  

It just seems like it dropped of in coverage a lot.
But then again, I don't really pay attention to TV anymore.


----------

